# Beginner Shark Fishing Rig Questions



## Nate42racing (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey everybody. I'll be headed to Topsail in a few days and this year I want to try my hand at Shark Fishing. I've been fishing for about 4 or 5 years so I'm not completely stupid. I've read a lot of posts that say I need a shock leader plus a wire leader. Here's all of my questions:
-Do I really need a shock leader or can I get away with just a normal wire leader if I'm on a budget and just looking to catch shark for fun?
-If a shock leader is a necessity, how do I attach it to my main line? because the length people say is much to long to put a swivel on it and cast that much line.
-Where do I attach the weight for the standard fish finder rig? Is it on the shock leader?
-What pound test leaders and what size hooks will I need if I'm fishing for no more and 3-4' sharks?
-Whats the best bait for these size sharks?
Thank you all!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nate42racing said:


> Hey everybody. I'll be headed to Topsail in a few days and this year I want to try my hand at Shark Fishing. I've been fishing for about 4 or 5 years so I'm not completely stupid. I've read a lot of posts that say I need a shock leader plus a wire leader. Here's all of my questions:
> -Do I really need a shock leader or can I get away with just a normal wire leader if I'm on a budget and just looking to catch shark for fun?
> yes you need a shockleader, trust me it helps not only during casting but for landing a fish
> -If a shock leader is a necessity, how do I attach it to my main line? because the length people say is much to long to put a swivel on it and cast that much line.
> ...


js


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

So a shock leader is for when you're casting big rods with lots of weight attached so that you don't snap it off and kill someone with a flying piece of lead. It gets wound on 5-10 times around your spool, up your rod, and down to where you cast. You tie it to the line coming off your spool with a variety of knots. Just do a search for shock leader knots. 

Your rig should be this. Main line > shock leader > bead > sinker snap > swivel > bite leader (wire) > hook. The bead stops the sinker clip from sliding up your line and hanging on your shock leader knot. 

For small sharks 6/0-8/0 circle hooks would work, but you can't control what bites. I have lots of big sharks eat my little 4" live finger mullet while fishing for flounder. 

Sharks will break you off just by rubbing your main line with their skin, so use a 50-60 lb shock leader. 80-131 single strand wire. Learn to haywire twist and barrel wrap. 

I would imagine there are plenty of mullet in the surf at Topsail, so I would use that without a doubt. Plenty other little fish will work, skates, bluefish, whiting, menhaden, pompano, etc...


----------

